# Breakfast Fatty Trio



## bookem (Jan 4, 2013)

It's taken a while for me to get this post up, with the holidays, but I had to share, now that things are getting back to normal.  On Christmas Eve morning, I smoked up three different breakfast fatties for my in-laws.  Half of my family has decided to go vegan, so my in laws are the beneficiaries.  I also try to make up for my sisters who are no longer eating meat.  Get ready for the Qview.

First one was for the kids, pretty standard, scrambled eggs, lots of cheese and fried potatoes.













egg and potato.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






Second one was a western omelet fatty.  Scrambled eggs, green peppers, onions, and cheese.













western (1).JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






Third one I've had this on my mind for a while, so had to try it.  I laid out 2 pieces of french toast, covered in mascarpone cheese and then covered that with a generous slathering of blueberry pie filling.













frenc toast fatty (1).JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






I thought I had some pictures before they went in the smoker, but I guess not, so here they are all finished up.













fatty trio.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






It always gets so chaotic once the food comes in, everyone's ready to eat, and it always smells so good.  Here they are starting to get sliced up.













cutting.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






Finally a nice buffet of fatties













DSC_0332.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013


















DSC_0331.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






Here's my plate, started with one of each, and also a couple of slices of french toast made with egg nog on cinnamon bread, that was awesome!













plated 2.JPG



__ bookem
__ Jan 4, 2013






Breakfast was a hit.  Can't imagine vegan!  My favorite was the western omelet version.  The french toast fatty was okay, but the blueberries were really tart.  I think I'd have to use less of them, or find a way to sweeten them up.

There was just enough leftovers to throw them on an english muffin the next couple of days for breakfast too.

Thanks for looking

Dan


----------



## andrewbest (Jan 4, 2013)

Those look awesome!  I made my first fatty tonight and after looking at yours, I think I need to go a little heavier on my toppings.  The sweet one looks very interesting!


----------



## bookem (Jan 5, 2013)

Andrew, I like to fill them as full as I can, to make out for anything that's going to seep out.  How did yours turn out?


----------



## andrewbest (Jan 5, 2013)

The look was perfect.  I was pretty happy with the taste, but I will definitly season a lot more next time.  I also need more smoke, as it was only the second time using my propane XL and I am still tweaking that.  Really considering getting a AMPTS.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 5, 2013)

That looks like a job well done! Was the ground meat sausage?


----------



## bookem (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, I just used the 1# Jimmy Dean's chubs.  The ones with eggs, were hot sausage, and the one with the french toast was sage.  I did get a grinder for Christmas, so next time, I'll get to make it myself.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look awesome !!!!!! love the blueberry pie filling !

Just told the wife to go to the store . Were having blueberry fatty today !!!!


----------



## smokinberto (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good I did 2 fatties yesterday. Had them (filled with peppers, onions, mushrooms & colby jack cheese) with eggs & toast this morning.Good stuff. I find it a bit disturbed putting pie filling in one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But to each their own. Thanks for sharing


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done Sir, Those look amazing love the french toast and pie filling! great idea


----------



## bookem (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments.  The blueberry one was something I've seen as a baked french toast with a cream cheese filling with the blueberry.  I figured why not put it in a fatty.  It just needed a little more sweetness in the filling or the sausage.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 9, 2013)

Bookem said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  The blueberry one was something I've seen as a baked french toast with a cream cheese filling with the blueberry.  I figured why not put it in a fatty.  It just needed a little more sweetness in the filling or the sausage.



Was thinking about the blueberry one....wonder about sprinkling some brown sugar or powdered sugar on the filling before the roll up.

The fatties look really good.


----------

